# Update on Babies..



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

The parents are settling down and getting into a routine now. 
Here is a new pic of the babies, the oldest being 5 days old.
Do they look normal? Such as growth size and all? And is it true they will
start getting their pinfeathers at 7-8 days old...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They look normal to me! Yes you should see pinfeathers any day now. I can't really tell how many there are. Three? Three eggs remaining?


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes there are three. There was a fourth one, but he didnt make it. He was really small, and it was sad. I am not sure the other eggs are going to hatch, but I am leaving them in there just in case. 
I cant wait to see the pinfeathers.. I know Eggbert will get them first being he is 5 days old today. 
Please keep my babies in your prayers.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

A couple of the eggs did look awfully dark. That may indicate "Dead in shell" but you are doing the right think be leaving them alone 'cause you never know. I love the name Eggbert. Very cute. Sending your babies and eggs my prayers!


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Guess what?
I looked in there this morning, and there was 2 eggs and what appears to be another little  head!! haha! I cant be 100% sure but if my eyes dont deceive me, we got another one to add to the bunch. I am so excited. Eggbert is like getting so huge. 6 days old today! yay!


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

Sure enough
there is a fourth body in there!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

yay!!! 4 little babies!! aren't they the cutest little things!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

from my experience (which i've only been breeding since dec.) the dark eggs are about to hatch - but this is how it's worked with our eggs anyway.


----------

